# Thermaltake Embedded 7" Addon LCD



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2006)

The Thermaltake Mozart TX case has a unique 7" drive bay which was designed for installation of this LCD screen. The LCD panel is hidden inside the case until activated, then it slides out driven by a motor. An additional feature is the integrated touchscreen which lets you use your PC just by pointing with a little pointing device on the screen. Even though its native resolution is not something that is common in the PC world, the display's great scaler can still achieve excellent video quality and well readable fonts.

*Show full review*


----------



## shoman24v (Sep 21, 2006)

Pretty sweet, but completely unnecessary!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2006)

depends .. i would say it qualifies as case modding and all case modding is "useless". yet there are still people that create amazing stuff


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 21, 2006)

shoman24v said:


> Pretty sweet, but completely unnecessary!



Could also be used for a server, a big monitor takes up too much space so some servers don't have one. Though such a screen could be handy when the server doesn't respond to commands via the network.


----------



## DBH (Sep 21, 2006)

Forget that provided it can be modded this is excellent use for a mini PC. Especially contractors who are always on the move you could put together a small yet powerful box and plonk one of these things in it and there will be no need to lug a monitor about because 7" is sufficient for standard tasks.


----------



## shoman24v (Sep 21, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Could also be used for a server, a big monitor takes up too much space so some servers don't have one. Though such a screen could be handy when the server doesn't respond to commands via the network.



That is true.  But I'm thinking more along the lines of an average conumer!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2006)

lol thats pretty cool for almost compltly useless  you know they sell products esp. for lnetwork pc they look like a laptop (the mousepad and lcd) and a whole shitload of buttons for switching computers


----------



## Protius (Sep 21, 2006)

if i had extra extra cash i'd get it, but it is pretty much a waste


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 22, 2006)

How much does it cost and where do I get one.


----------



## bcurko (Sep 24, 2006)

i wanna get one im in here in SYDNEY NSW AUSTRALIA does anyone know where i can get one PLZ tell me i dont have to mod my tt armour black cause i SUCK at modding


----------



## The Nemesis (Sep 25, 2006)

Where can I buy one of these in the states right now?!!


----------



## beachbum86 (Sep 29, 2006)

Registered just to say great review man


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

what.....an amazingly useless accessory. i'll admit though due to its design it would look very cool on my pc


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> what.....an amazingly useless accessory. i'll admit though due to its design it would look very cool on my pc



Not useless at all, dont even to bring a monitor with you to a lan to watch pRon on your rig


----------



## Zero2Fear (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey since im gonna buy this thing. How is the resolution adjusted?

Does it run on the Reso u send by ur vid card? Cause mine sends out a 1280x1024 to my Big LCD screen. How is that regarding the 7" Tt one? Is that adjusted inside the little screen or adjusted by your own reso?

Thanks in advance, Zero2Fear


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 16, 2007)

guys this thing is standard single din car stereo dash size...    buy a car stereo lcd scrin itl mod into any case just the same. just find one with inputs and features u need in yur price range. some lower end models can be had for like 69.99. AND car stereo stuff is 12 volt just like pc's.


----------



## Zero2Fear (Jan 16, 2007)

True, this probably is just the same as a car screen, works the same thing, only i dont wanna mod things up to be precise for this, i want it to work 100%. So that why im getting something like this.

//EDIT:

And yet another question, what does the LCD screen shows u? The same as on your normal screen or something else? and how is that adjustable?


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 16, 2007)

it wont take any more modding to make a car screen work then this....   i would be williing top bet money on it... the bracket they use for this with the bend in tabs is exactly the same as whats used for car stereos.   they only thing u would hafta mod would be the power wire harness... and barely even it i bet.


----------



## Zero2Fear (Jan 16, 2007)

I wont take the chance of doing that, i allways break stuff when i do this


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 16, 2007)

i should start buying flip up car screens, building a harnes and trim plate for them then sale them to PC guys....


----------



## Zero2Fear (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, seriously dude, im not asking this. I appreciate your help with this, but its not getting me any further. Thanks for your reply but.. 

The things i want to know:

- How is the resolution adjusted?

Does it run on the Reso u send by ur vid card? Cause mine sends out a 1280x1024 to my Big LCD screen. How is that regarding the 7" Tt one? Is that adjusted inside the little screen or adjusted by your own reso?


- nd yet another question, what does the LCD screen shows u? The same as on your normal screen or something else? and how is that adjustable? Example can i play a game on my big screen and show a movie on my small one?


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 16, 2007)

Zedicus said:


> guys this thing is standard single din car stereo dash size...    buy a car stereo lcd scrin itl mod into any case just the same. just find one with inputs and features u need in yur price range. some lower end models can be had for like 69.99. AND car stereo stuff is 12 volt just like pc's.




i would like to see a car stereo motorized lcd screen for $69.....can you post a link to that....

kenwood has a motorized touchscreen lcd, but it won't interface with your pc, nor will the built in dvd player...so ya, you can get a motorized lcd made for a car (avg $$ is around $600-$1000) but it won't interface at all with your pc...

this thing is kinda cool....not sure if i could make good use of it, but for less then $300 it could work well in a micro-atx system....or what i am thinken is putting it in my bathroom wall (just a couple of feet in front of the stool) then run it to my HTPC...that would rock...i could post at TPU whilst doing my business


EDIT::can't be for sure, but it looks as if it just plugs into your video card...and you set its res. through your card...


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 16, 2007)

they run with an s-video input or vga input and basically all video cards today can handle dual displays so you can show it in mirror mode where it shows the same thing on both screens or expanded where it acts like a seperate monitor so yes it would do a game on big monitor and movie on the little one. as long as yur computer can handle pushing that much stuff out...  the worst thing is u will hafta run a video cable from the video card back into the case. but u hafta do that with the one in this review too...

EDIT:

the touchscreen on it wont work as a mouse no. but it will hook up to a computers video output and display it on the thing...   also u r looking in the wrong category of car stuff. u just want a display, not one that has dvd player and audio stuff built into it. they r DIRT CHEEP.  i will post one when i get home and aint behind a schools proxy that blox ebay and reseller sites.


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 16, 2007)

one more thing... look for chinese knock offs of name brand stuff... they r usually more hacker friendly anyways...


----------



## Zero2Fear (Jan 16, 2007)

ATIonion said:


> can't be for sure, but it looks as if it just plugs into your video card...and you set its res. through your card...



My vid card has 2 DVI's at the back side, one is going to my big screen and the 2nd one is free. Im probably gonna use that one for the small screen. But how can i find out that it can do that? Or maybe u know it?



Zedicus said:


> they run with an s-video input or vga input and basically all video cards today can handle dual displays so you can show it in mirror mode where it shows the same thing on both screens or expanded where it acts like a seperate monitor so yes it would do a game on big monitor and movie on the little one. as long as yur computer can handle pushing that much stuff out...  the worst thing is u will hafta run a video cable from the video card back into the case. but u hafta do that with the one in this review too...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> the touchscreen on it wont work as a mouse no. but it will hook up to a computers video output and display it on the thing...



My computer can do such things. Im running on a 3500+ Single core atm and it can do that, im gonna get a E6600 so it probably still can do that .

Hmmz, as told above here it looks like u CAN use the touchscreen as a mouse:S



Zedicus said:


> also u r looking in the wrong categoryof car stuff. u just want a display, not one that has dvd player and audio stuff built into it. they r DIRT CHEEP.  i will post one when i get home and aint behind a schools proxy that blox ebay and reseller sites.



Im not looking for just a car screen with a DVD player in it. Im looking for detailled information about this LCD screen


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 16, 2007)

this must not be in the US yet...i can't find anything on this..even at thermaltakes website....do you have a link to where you are buying it from...i am a bit interested in this...would be cool to have 2 in the walls of my home...


----------



## Zero2Fear (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, im from the netherlands and i can buy it for € 328,00.

Its a dutch site, and cant give u a permalink directly to the thing itself.

I can explain:

go to: http://www.sallandautomatisering.nl/

Press: Behuizingen & Voedingen on the left side

Then press Accessoires behuizingen on the left side or in the middle. Where u see the sideboard of a case and some molex cable's.

Then go down to Thermaltake and u probably can see it saying:

27486	Thermaltake	7" LCD Monitor	Touchscreen	€	328,00

Thats it.

Well, thanks for your help, both of u  Ive just ordered mine, along with the Tt LANBOX and a new motherboard + E6600


----------



## klaxz (May 13, 2008)

Hey, im really considering buying this thing, but i cant find any dealers. i looked on thermaltake.. 

I would be very glad if someone sent me/posted a link


----------



## ktr (May 13, 2008)

klaxz said:


> Hey, im really considering buying this thing, but i cant find any dealers. i looked on thermaltake..
> 
> I would be very glad if someone sent me/posted a link



Simple search on google: 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...25-2413&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&CMP=OTC-GOOGLEBASE


----------



## sneekypeet (May 13, 2008)

klaxz said:


> Hey, im really considering buying this thing, but i cant find any dealers. i looked on thermaltake..
> 
> I would be very glad if someone sent me/posted a link



most likely because the product is about 2 years old....check the date on the original post. Most likely they are still around, just with different model #'s and makers!


----------



## klaxz (May 13, 2008)

Well, no need for link.. found it  well it's alot more expensive here in Norway then elsewere.. it's like 450$ ;S


----------

